# 2014 Cruze LTZ Premium Sound - Adding aftermarket amp



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

chiefgeek said:


> I tapped into the low level input side of the factory AMP front+rear channels


Keep in mind the "low level" signals are still speaker outputs with a bridged output (the "-" is not ground but the inverse of the "+" side.)



chiefgeek said:


> I tapped into factory AMP turn on wire


I'm not sure as the signal is that simple. I thought it was more complex. The net result may be your amp is slow to turn off.


----------



## chiefgeek (Nov 18, 2017)

I have the low level signals from the factory AMP feeding a LC2i (I could not get it to work without a LOC, not sure how others are making it work)


----------

